# OFFICIAL SLINGSHOT LEAGUE



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will have an official web page regarding this very shortly. For now I am keeping this a web based league. Open to all participants. There will be a $1 entry fee for each division shot in. This will go directly to year end trophies and domain name costs. I want to keep sign up costs as low as possible to get a bunch of us to sign up. Read the official rules PDF attached. Also if there are any suggestions on improvements I am open ears. I hope we can make this a widespread thing. We will start this years a few weeks late. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent idea RM I hope it takes off. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Great idea *BUT:

1)* Honor system is no good now a days. Take this for what it's worth
but in reality people will cheat. No offense to anyone. Video evidence should
be minimum evidence.

*2)* Time frames are needed. You listed none.

*3)* Rules regarding point ties?

*4)* Seems to me that this would be seasonal as evidenced from bad weather. I can shoot
indoors but not @ 10 meters. Your asking for weekly scores correct?

*5)* Governing body? When money such as fees are involved a governing body is recommended
with at least 3 members, one being the Treasuer.

Again, *great idea* but needs refined for success *IMO.*


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

There's no way of confirming whether or not the results have been genuinely obtained...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I find it sad that we cannot be honest about our scores. The time frames were mentioned. This would be a weekly thing. Maybe do a summer and winter league.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

And I agree slingman. We could have others involved. We could even start out without any money involved. I would be willing to make up some simple trophies out of my own pocket.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I find it sad that we cannot be honest about our scores. The time frames were mentioned. This would be a weekly thing. Maybe do a summer and winter league.


My apologies for not being specific concerning time frames.

What time frame for the trophies?

Yearly? Quarterly?, etc...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> I find it sad that we cannot be honest about our scores. The time frames were mentioned. This would be a weekly thing. Maybe do a summer and winter league.


My apologies for not being specific concerning time frames.

What time frame for the trophies?

Yearly? Quarterly?, etc...
[/quote]

That is a good question. I am open to suggestions. I would say bi-yearly? Maybe have a summer and winter thing?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Summer and Winter would be perfect!

Some could do both, some could not. Seems like anyone could
participate in the Summer event.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

RM
That is good you are trying to start an on line tournament.Here are some tips that may help.
I found slingshots do not make nice clean holes.If you have to many scoring rings they are hard to score.The pellets tear to much.Easier to score with a bullseye and one outer ring.Some of us shoot bands that are to heavy for 1/2"shot.You want everyone to shoot there favorite slingshot.Last but not least not everyone has a video camera.Good luck with your tournament.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Foam disposable plates(like picnic plates) are great targets and steel punches nice clean holes in it. Maybe a 10cm circle within a foam plate of a specified diameter.

Sounds like fun


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The lines in the targets I posted are pretty far apart. And what I meant was that we would allow nothing OVER 1/2 inch ammo. I am open to any suggestions and think we should all pool together to make this work.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the idea. I am all for the honor system. I just don't see anyone lieing about their slingshot scores. How about everyone using the same type ammo, like small marbles or even better how bout 3/8" (9.5 mm) steel balls, and shoot at a 4 inch black circle target on a white background 50x at 10 meters or 33 feet (similar to the rules for some tournaments of the past). I say make this simple to make it succeed. I don't see the need for a board of directors, a treasurer, judges, etc.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i like the idea, i'd be interested but like others said i'll only be able to do the 10 yard shot in the warmer months.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good idea, I'm in. Can't shoot outdoors till spring, 2 feet of snow on the ground, indoors I have 7 yards or 21 feet. Plastic plates sound good.
Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think it would be fair to limit the ammo size.Everyone shoots differant power slingshots and therefore differant size ammo. The foam plate sounds like good material,but how would you make sure everyones bullseye was the same size.I saw targets that were made up to be uniform,but they were not.The only way I know to make them uniform is with a copy machine or a rubber stamp.
RM why do you want it to be limited to 1/2"ammo.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There has to be a limit on ammo size. 1/2 inch is just a suggestion. I mean if i got a huge slingshot and shot golfballs at the same target the hole would touch bullseye every time. I have been known to shoot 5/8th marbles.

With everyones suggestions we should be able to get a nice system.

P.S. I am hardcore. I have over 3 feet of snow on the ground .... i still shoot outside, nearly everyday.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I would say, skip the trophies, skip the fees, skip the videos, use the honor system. Don't specify a shooting distance "from the front of the fork". That would be too hard to measure exactly. The distance would be easier to set if you said "from the frontmost part of the body that touches the ground" (typically your foot).

To "normalize" the size of holes created by different projectile sizes, you could specify to cover the hole, centered, with a 3/4" disk and measure using that disk. The disk could be a coin - a nickle would work for the US, but I don't know if we could come up with a set of coins that all have approximately the same diameter using all the different currencies of our members. I guess we could all measure our individual countries coins, post the diameters here, and then decide as a group what coin would be used in each country to normalize the hole sizes. Probably best to just say "if you shoot with small ammo, you're just going to have to shoot better - tough luck!"

If somebody wants to cheat, so be it. This probably won't be the first (or last) thing that they cheat at. Simply take a clear closeup picture, or scan, your resulting target and then post it in a specific thread on this forum. If the competition grows from there, sure, get your own website and set up more formal rules and more structure.

You will get cleaner holes in a paper target if you tape it to a backing like a thin piece of cardboard from a cereal box.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Since the forum has members all over the world, an online tournament type of thing is a good idea, RM. Otherwise, most would never get to test their skill against others.

It seems like there should be some way to pull off such a thing.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

I really do like this idea, and it would be very cool to try...But, I think it would be an absolute Nightmare to manage...For example, Would the $1.00 entry fee be a weekly thing? Per division? How does one pay? Who collects? Again, I really like it, sort of like all of us getting together and having a shoot, but doing it online.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

haertig said:


> I would say, skip the trophies, skip the fees, skip the videos, use the honor system. Don't specify a shooting distance "from the front of the fork". That would be too hard to measure exactly. The distance would be easier to set if you said "from the frontmost part of the body that touches the ground" (typically your foot).
> 
> To "normalize" the size of holes created by different projectile sizes, you could specify to cover the hole, centered, with a 3/4" disk and measure using that disk. The disk could be a coin - a nickle would work for the US, but I don't know if we could come up with a set of coins that all have approximately the same diameter using all the different currencies of our members. I guess we could all measure our individual countries coins, post the diameters here, and then decide as a group what coin would be used in each country to normalize the hole sizes. Probably best to just say "if you shoot with small ammo, you're just going to have to shoot better - tough luck!"
> 
> ...


from the front of the for is only logical. and fees would only contribute to trophies which are a must in keeping this league serious. If it was from front part of the body I could make a slingshot that is 8 meters long and get bullseyes every time.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a good idea !

However few people will most likely to cheat so this will be for" fun" only as long as you dont mind others cheating.

People even edit videos here to seem they shoot better so it dosn't realy matter if pitures or videos to be made.

I ave 9.5 mm steal I am not going to buy different size but i dont mind if others use 1/2


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Great idea. I'd take part whatever form it takes. There's no way around the cheating issue so we just live with it. 


By the by:
I used to have a mate in a pigeon racing club and cheating was so common, that the organisers would sometimes lie about what time they had released the birds. Every time they did this they caught out people claiming their pigeons were home when they hadn't even been released yet.
There weren't even prizes or awards involved!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Just because someone shoots bigger pellets does not mean they have an advantage.Smaller ammo has better trajectory and are easier for most to hit with.


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

that's a great idea RM!

i'd be happy to participate once i got my first slingshot done









as for cheaters: if someone has such low self esteem that he/she has to manipulate scores to get a higher ranking at an open internet league/tournament, then they have to live with their lies and fake rankings.
there's no way around it, bad apples are almost everywhere.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw cheaters in many sports,to name a few archery,golf,**** dog competion.So far I havn't seen it in slingshots.But I'm sure there is some out there.They are only fooling thereself.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

guys READ WHAT I SAID. You dont HAVE to use 1/2 inch ammo.


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

good that there are different classes.
parts of modern class (wrist brace) and ultra modern (laser sights, ...) are against the law here.

another thought: how about defining the target? bulls eye x inch in diameter, first ring x inch in diameter and so on since not everyone is using standard letter sized paper and thus printing the provided template might end up in differently sized targets.


----------

